

WikiLeaked Cables Confirm China’s Politburo Was Behind Google Hacking Incident - abraham
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/28/wikileaked-cables-china-google/

======
tptacek
No, it confirms US _suspicion_ of Chinese state sponsorship of that attack.
But that's not news, even a little bit.

~~~
kvs
People who can authoritatively talk about such attacks can't or don't talk.
So, information out there is mostly anecdotal at best or just plain
speculation. These cables add to that stack of information but from a much
higher level of involvement. It may not be new or news but it's certainly from
more credible source than what we usually hear from.

~~~
tptacek
I'm objecting to the wording of the headline. I'm sorry if it seems like I'm
arguing that there's no story at all.

The "China's official involvement in Google hack confirmed" headline is a
serious overreach.

~~~
DougBTX
True. For the headline to be solid, these would have to be Chinese cables, not
US ones. But this is probably closest we are going to get.

------
iwr
This is not a new finding, Google is competent enough to realize who is behind
such kinds of attacks. That's why they kicked up a big storm (threatening to
leave China etc).

~~~
shib71
There is a vast difference in "knowing" who was doing it, and having proof.

~~~
iwr
The cables are not necessarily proof.

~~~
shib71
Granted. But they're a lot more substantial than the crowd-sourced judgement
of the ignorant masses.

------
danielharan
TC manages to sensationalize a NYT story and get it all wrong.

I really wish reporters would link to or provide citations to the relevant
cables.

------
cosmicray
If you read that cable (which I have not) who will actually verify the
authenticity of the content ?

I don't see the US or China confirming or denying anything.

------
irq
Has someone found the actual cable yet? All the cables released so far have
been posted on <http://cablegate.wikileaks.org/> but after sorting through
them for a while, I can't find the one referencing Google.

~~~
irq
Looks like Google has indexed the new release, and a quick site: search shows
a few references to Google, but none of them seem to be the one referenced in
this story.

[http://www.google.com/search?q=google%20site%3Acablegate.wik...](http://www.google.com/search?q=google%20site%3Acablegate.wikileaks.org)

